# Introduction to the CorelDRAW Work Space



## AdvancedArtist (Nov 23, 2006)

This is a video to introduce new users to the corelDRAW work space.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B-lwlUKjv0[/media]


----------

